# Question regarding 2013 Giant TCR



## rhd1607 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi folks,

In the interest of building a second bike with some extra components laying around I was looking into some new framesets on ebay. I've been eyeing some "Giant" framesets for awhile and found a few on ebay.

That said, is this frame legit? Also, is it even worth it considering it's coming from Hong Kong? I know there's been a lot of counterfeit frames being sold on ebay and I was wondering if anyone here can help me out. Thanks so much.

Here is the ebay link.

2013 Giant TCR Composite Carbon Frame Set 700c Road Bike Frame Size XS 430mm New | eBay


----------



## Kodiak21 (Jan 30, 2012)

Considering that I found the same paint scheme on Ali Express, I'd imagine that this frame may be a fake? Keep looking into it though, as I know for a fact that I'm not aware of all the different paint schemes used throughout the world.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Kodiak21 said:


> Considering that I found the same paint scheme on Ali Express


Doesn't look good for that eBay one.
No local (genuine) dealers trying to offload old stock?


----------



## rhd1607 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks fellas. Decided against it. I don't have a good feeling about it. I might just go pick up a spec allez.


----------

